# Alaska



## sportsman94 (May 30, 2022)

Got up here on Friday and will head home Thursday afternoon. Hopefully have a few more to add before I go


----------



## fredw (May 30, 2022)

Great pics.  Love the bear.

Keep them coming.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (May 30, 2022)

Did you go just for the Halibut?


----------



## Hoss (May 30, 2022)

That’ll be a trip to remember.  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Big7 (May 30, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Got up here on Friday and will head home Thursday afternoon. Hopefully have a few more to add before I go
> View attachment 1154665View attachment 1154666View attachment 1154667View attachment 1154668View attachment 1154669View attachment 1154670View attachment 1154671View attachment 1154672View attachment 1154673View attachment 1154674


That's awesome.

I hope to do some extensive travel in the west and north starting in early 2023.

Alaska and Canada are well within the realm if possibilities.

Halibut is some sho' nuff' good eating.


----------



## pjciii (May 30, 2022)

It looks Like a great trip. Halibut is a great eating fish.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 30, 2022)

My wife’s best friend is finishing up her nurse anesthetist residency so we came to visit her. Her husband is up from Texas too so they had the halibut trip and bear viewing trip booked and we just jumped on with them. Think us and the other couple both ended up with about 60 pounds of filets


----------



## pjciii (May 30, 2022)

The stuff of Dreams.


----------



## antharper (May 31, 2022)

Man what a trip ! Absolutely beautiful , congrats on the fish .


----------



## sportsman94 (May 31, 2022)

Few from todays hike at flattop mountain in Anchorage.


----------



## antharper (Jun 1, 2022)

Great pictures !


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 1, 2022)

Awesome trip! Awesome pics too! I watch those Alaskan shows often just for the beautiful scenery.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 1, 2022)

Great pics. Are y’all going further north?


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 1, 2022)

Here’s a few pics from Eagle River Nature Preserve today. Got to see a beaver, a moose, and a tree that I guess is a bear scratching post (covered in bear hair about 6.5’ up). 

This is as far north as we’ll go This trip. Going to a wildlife rehabilitation center tomorrow and maybe a glacier then we’ll get on the plane to head home tomorrow night. Was a fun trip so far and can’t wait to come back


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 1, 2022)

Again, great shots, bud! Y’all are seeing what a lot of us can only dream about seeing. Those are awesome views!

Enjoy the rest of the trip, and y’all be safe out there.


----------



## bany (Jun 2, 2022)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 5, 2022)

Awesome trip!  Happy for you!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Railroader (Jun 5, 2022)

My Dad always told me to see Alaska if I ever got the chance...Maybe one day.

Looks like a great trip!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2022)

Every time I see pictures like this it brings back memories of Summer 1974, and my tentative plans to move to Alaska. I`ll always wonder....


----------



## Milkman (Jun 5, 2022)

Railroader said:


> My Dad always told me to see Alaska if I ever got the chance...Maybe one day.
> 
> Looks like a great trip!



The chance ain’t likely to happen on it’s own. Make it a goal , save the money up and go.  Everyone needs to experience Yellowstone and Alaska.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 5, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Every time I see pictures like this it brings back memories of Summer 1974, and my tentative plans to move to Alaska. I`ll always wonder....



Nic, this was my second time going. First time was in high school. After the first time I wanted to make it up there and work at least for a summer. Got busy with internships and things of that sort and never got around to it. Sure wish I would have now. Hindsight is no fun. I’ve got a couple more pics to load from our last day.  Here’s what I have on my phone now. Gotta pull the rest off the camera. 

These were from a wildlife rehabilitation center. Always feels like cheating to see them in cages, but made for some cool pictures regardless


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 5, 2022)

Great shots-Thanks for sharing!
Definitely a trip to remember.
Still on my list to go & see.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 6, 2022)

We have been 2 times and I would go again.  These pictures were from our last visit 8 years ago.


----------



## fatback (Jun 6, 2022)

I’ve been fortunate to go on two trips to Alaska. One of the most breath taking places in the world. These are some GREAT pictures in this thread. As awesome as these pictures are, they don’t do justice to how incredible it is to be there in person, at least for me anyway. There are some incredible places on this planet for sure


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 6, 2022)

fatback said:


> I’ve been fortunate to go on two trips to Alaska. One of the most breath taking places in the world. These are some GREAT pictures in this thread. As awesome as these pictures are, they don’t do justice to how incredible it is to be there in person, at least for me anyway. There are some incredible places on this planet for sure



Agree wholeheartedly. Especially the color of the water. No matter what setting I tried on my camera I just couldn’t capture it how it actually looked. The landscape pictures are the same way. The camera just couldn’t capture what my eyes were seeing. Beautiful place. I sure hope to make it back a few more times


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2022)

Mount Denali (McKinley) from about 35 miles away. 
Taken Inside Denali NP along the 92 mile bus tour


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 6, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Mount Denali (McKinley) from about 35 miles away.
> Taken Inside Denali NP along the 92 mile bus tour
> 
> View attachment 1155988



Beautiful pic! We could see Denali from aways away the whole week since it was so clear, but never ventured closer for a better view


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Beautiful pic! We could see Denali from aways away the whole week since it was so clear, but never ventured closer for a better view



Two days before this photo we took a flight seeing trip from Talkeetna but couldn’t see Denali for fog. We were supposed to land on a glacier during the flight but couldn’t due to fog as well. 
Luckily it cleared by the day we went through DNP


----------



## Triple C (Jun 9, 2022)

Milkman said:


> The chance ain’t likely to happen on it’s own. Make it a goal , save the money up and go.  Everyone needs to experience Yellowstone and Alaska.


Spot on Milkman.  If you don't put it on the calendar it will never happen.

@sportsman94...Since you've got this thread going on Alaska, if you don't mind a few of us adding pics and comments of our experience to your thread I'll throw some up as well.  Been there 3 times...cruise on the first time up in 2007 and then 2 fly fishing trips in 2017 and 2021.

Truly one of the rare trips you can call the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 9, 2022)

Triple C said:


> Spot on Milkman.  If you don't put it on the calendar it will never happen.
> 
> @sportsman94...Since you've got this thread going on Alaska, if you don't mind a few of us adding pics and comments of our experience to your thread I'll throw some up as well.  Been there 3 times...cruise on the first time up in 2007 and then 2 fly fishing trips in 2017 and 2021.
> 
> Truly one of the rare trips you can call the trip of a lifetime.



Bring ‘em on! It won’t hurt my feelings and I can see all the stuff I should have done while we were there!


----------



## Milkman (Jun 9, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Bring ‘em on! It won’t hurt my feelings and I can see all the stuff I should have done while we were there!



Here’s the link to the thread I posted about the trip we took in 2014. 

https://forum.gon.com/threads/alaska-trip.816177/


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 10, 2022)

It looks like you guys are doing it right, around every bend in the road or river is a spectacular something you've never seen before.

Were you able to see Denali?

I can't wait to get back myself.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 10, 2022)

ghadarits said:


> It looks like you guys are doing it right, around every bend in the road or river is a spectacular something you've never seen before.
> 
> Were you able to see Denali?
> 
> I can't wait to get back myself.



We didn’t go towards Denali, but it was clear enough that we could see it from Anchorage every day we were there. I believe we went to Denali last time I was there though so it wasn’t a must see for me this go around


----------



## Triple C (Jun 16, 2022)

Just getting around to posting some pics of my trips to Alaska.  Cruise in 2007 -Amazing. Would recommend to anyone. 

Fly fishing trips in 2017 n 2021. Here’s a few pics from fly fishing experience. We flew in to Anchorage, spent the night n flew to Newhalen Lodge on Lake Clark in Nondalton, AK. Flight to Nondalton was about 2 hrs in an old twin prop. 


On approach into Nondalton. Gravel runway. Small village. 


Newhalen Lodge runs 4 Otters out of their lodge for flights to nearby rivers. 


This trip was mid July on the tail end of the salmon run. Bears were everywhere. Really unnerving floating fight past them. 





Fortunate to have my son on both fishing trips. 


Rainbows in the 18” to 30” inch range were the target. And a very rich target environment I might add. Occasional silver n sockeye would take u on a long run. 


Lunch was amazing. Stream side fresh salmon filets prepared by the guides. 


My casting skills remain a work in progress.


----------



## Triple C (Jun 16, 2022)

View on flight from Anchorage to Nondalton flying thru the mountains.


Fishing is amazing.


When you are on a river there is nothing but Mother Nature for miles n miles around.


Took a day to throw streamers at Pike on Pike Lake just across from the lodge.


Last day of fishing. One of my favorite pics.


Mr Bill. The owner of Newhalen Lodge. Amazing guy. His son n grandson are part of his team. Transitione from guiding for Brown bear n moose to fishing many years ago.

If you watched the documentary the guy that lived with the bears in AK and eventually got eaten, (he and his girlfriend)…Mr Bill was the last to see him alive. Flew in his supplies each year.  Said he was delusional about bears n didn’t work out well for him.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 16, 2022)

Looks and sounds like a fantastic trip with lots of memories! Glad you shared and would love to see more if you have/feel like posting them


----------

